# New External filter for planted vision 260



## cheekycharly (3 Apr 2012)

Hi guys I'm about sick of my internal Juwel filter after only 4-5months having had an external filter on my old aquarium. 

My question is what filter is the best for my vision 260 if money isn't a problem as I'd rather pay for a good external filter now and enjoy my tank than suffer the nightmare of this built in Juwel filter for any longer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenink (3 Apr 2012)

I like my eheim pro 3: easy to prime, quiet, powerful, easy to clean


----------



## Alastair (3 Apr 2012)

Same. Eheim pro 3's are awesome. There's soneone selling a 2080 on here for 100 quid posted which is a bargain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekycharly (3 Apr 2012)

Who's selling it? And what does it usually retail for?


----------



## Alastair (3 Apr 2012)

Chilled84 is selling it and they go for 260 new. Fantastic filters IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (4 Apr 2012)

removing that filter is the best thing i have done to my 260. I went with 2 smaller eheims for my very small fish. I would suggest you get the best filter you can. A big eheim is good. The 2080.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Apr 2012)

For the money, get an APS 2000.  If you get nice lily pipes with the extra cash it'll even look better than an Ehiem and solve the one problem with them - the rubbish intakes and outlets.


----------



## cheekycharly (4 Apr 2012)

I cannot see a for sale board on this site so I cannot find that Eheim 2080 that's for sale. Was going to have a look at the condition of it. Do I need to have over a certain amount of posts to access the buy/sell board?


----------



## Tomfish (4 Apr 2012)

Yes, 25. So thank me for this info and you will only have 3 posts to go, tell a few people their tanks look nice and bobs your uncle


----------

